# Why do they continue to doubt Paul Johnson?



## Jody Hawk (Aug 18, 2010)

I read a prediction earlier where Tech is projected to finish 4th in their division.  Even if I wasn't a Tech fan, I'd say that the dumbest thing I've ever seen. They are making too much out of those 4 players that we lost to the draft. Yeah, we lost 4 good football players but they fail to mention that Tech also brought in a great defensive coach in Al Groh. Our defense will be better under Groh and I just don't see the offense missing much. Sure, losing Bay Bay hurt but we'll be fine without Dwyer with Allen as B-back. I just wonder what CPJ has to do before folks give him the credit he deserves.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2010)

I understand national media who have to cover 120 teams.they have to look at surface and don't have time to go in depth.  But local media (Atlanta, southeast, acc)  should be ashamed.

As for your last question... He needs to win a bowl game.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2010)

Jody I dont think GT will finish that low at all. I don't think yall will miss a beat on O. Yall got Groh but he has to recruit for his D. With UGA and Bama being neighbors to GT and running the same D going after the same kind of players I really dont ever see GT being a force to reckon with on the D. I do however see improvement from what yall had. I think Groh will get the most out of what he has to work with too. He's a great coach. I still see GT being among the the top 1 or 2 in the ACC.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh... And like, with Phil Steele, he said it's not that we aren't as good a team as vt, unc, and Miami, but it's that our schedule is much more difficult than theirs.  At Kansas, at unc, at Clemson, at vt, at uga. Only big game at home is Miami.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 18, 2010)

Jody I don't think they are doubting Coach Johnson just what is left from losing 4 stout players. Sure others will step in but at what level? Looking ahead next year could get interesting when the cog that make O run smoothly is gone, Nesbitt. Doubt you have another big hoss like him in the wings. My 13 yr old reminded me Sinjin Days is there and I told him he is not a D1 starting qb imo. He was our high school team qb. Days isn't big enough to take that pounding.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Stop getting embarressed in bowl games in back to back years.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't give your players state champ rings after beating UGA by 3 points once out of the past nine games.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 18, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Don't give your players state champ rings after beating UGA by 3 points once out of the past nine games.



Yeah, if you wanna be taken seriously, don't do crap like that.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 19, 2010)

IMO .....Paul is one of the best coaches in the country.......they will be in the mix for the acc championship once again this year......and if I was a uga fan I would be worried ...because GT is just gonna get better....tech beat uga on Paul's first year....and they were a couple plays from beating them lastyear....Uga has the better talent.....but GT has the better coach....will anybody be surprised if GT beats uga this year? I wont.


----------



## AU Bassman (Aug 19, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Stop getting embarressed in bowl games in back to back years.



This is the biggest thing with all the GT fans that I know.

Seems like the longer a team has to prepare its defense for the option, the better they do stopping it. It is very difficult to teach your front seven in a week the discipline required to stop an option offense. Pretty easy when you have four or five weeks. Johnson needs to get to,and win a bowl game in the worst way this year.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 19, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Doubt you have another big hoss like him in the wings. My 13 yr old reminded me Sinjin Days is there and I told him he is not a D1 starting qb imo. He was our high school team qb. Days isn't big enough to take that pounding.



Cobb,
Tevin Washington is ahead of Days at QB. He will back up Nesbitt this year and probably start next year. I agree with y'all on the bowl games, CPJ has got to prove that his offense can produce against defenses that have a month to prepare for them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Jody I don't think they are doubting Coach Johnson just what is left from losing 4 stout players. Sure others will step in but at what level? Looking ahead next year could get interesting when the cog that make O run smoothly is gone, Nesbitt. Doubt you have another big hoss like him in the wings. My 13 yr old reminded me Sinjin Days is there and I told him he is not a D1 starting qb imo. He was our high school team qb. Days isn't big enough to take that pounding.



I watched Synjyn in a scrimmage last weekend and he looks very much like a D1 player.  David Sims is almost a carbon-copy of Nesbitt, physically, but not great running the offense yet.  Tevin Washington will back him up this year, but I look for Days to push hard for PT next year.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 19, 2010)

To be honest, I like it when the don't give CJ the respect he is due and underestimate him and GT in general..I think he and the team in general are at their best when they play with a chip on their shoulder and are playing with a grudge.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

I really can't add much.  The bowl games are obvious.  I think that closes the credibility gap that Jody is talking about.  As for those rings, yeah I think it was stupid and most of the Tech folks here do too, but I'm not sure how many people outside of this rivalry even know about that.  I think bowl games are what is hurting Tech the most.  I also think a lot of people are still not convinced that this offense will work in a BCS conference long term.  Don't shoot the messenger.  I'm just saying that I think that's the thought process of some of these media types.

As for us being "worried", I'm not even gonna get into that.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

Worried Sleeze


----------



## General Lee (Aug 19, 2010)

The writers know that fluky High School offense is a liability and will not translate into wins against the big boys.........


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 19, 2010)

Two words.... 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmffJrEjbY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmffJrEjbY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I watched Synjyn in a scrimmage last weekend and he looks very much like a D1 player.  David Sims is almost a carbon-copy of Nesbitt, physically, but not great running the offense yet.  Tevin Washington will back him up this year, but I look for Days to push hard for PT next year.



trust me Doc I don't think Days will do much at QB--he's good, but not great and he is more finesse than brawn. I say this from watching him @ Hillgrove for 2 years. When i first saw him, I was like holy smokes, I even emailed the UGA Atletic dept to let them know about him. But 10-15 games later, I really think he is more of an athlete than a polished QB that can take a licking, like Josh. The option qb at Tech is not a finesse position. I really think Days would get injured. I think his little bro is gonna be a stud.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

well, after seeing Days running the offense against D1 players, we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## dark horse (Aug 19, 2010)

When GT gets a QB that can complete a 5-15 yard pass the bowl game wins will take care of themselves.  I like Nesbitt but lets be honest in that he is one dimensional.  90% of his completions were 50 yard hail marys to a monster WR.  Most of those completions were thrown off the mark and Thomas would fight off the CB.  Give CPJ a good option QB that can throw on target 75% of the time and then we'll get to see the way the offense is supposed to work.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Don't give your players state champ rings after beating UGA by 3 points once out of the past nine games.



eeewwww....You are so right.


Johnson is a ground offensive genius;  he just dosen't know how to find a running QB that can pass too, and therein lies the problem for NATS.  He didn't throw the ball at Southern, he didn't throw at Navy...he _has_ to be able to throw at Tech.  If he ever does find a QB that can pass, and run the option correctly, then they will be more dangerous, and start to win bowl games.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 19, 2010)

We all know def wins championships. As the def gets better, and it will, the bowl wins will happen. I have no worries mate !!


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 19, 2010)

dark horse said:


> When GT gets a QB that can complete a 5-15 yard pass the bowl game wins will take care of themselves.  I like Nesbitt but lets be honest in that he is one dimensional.  90% of his completions were 50 yard hail marys to a monster WR.  Most of those completions were thrown off the mark and Thomas would fight off the CB.  Give CPJ a good option QB that can throw on target 75% of the time and then we'll get to see the way the offense is supposed to work.



I agree. The lack of a passing game is what hurt us in the bowls. When we can complete the 5-10 yard passes the offense will be twice as good as it was last year. Against Miami we just didn't come to play, and the inability to complete the short to mid range passes is what cost us the game against UGA and Iowa. You have to give Johnson credit though, LSU provided what was supposed to be the blue print to stopping the option. Tech adjusted and had an even better offense after that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> eeewwww....You are so right.
> 
> 
> Johnson is a ground offensive genius;  he just dosen't know how to find a running QB that can pass too, and therein lies the problem for NATS.  He didn't throw the ball at Southern, he didn't throw at Navy...he _has_ to be able to throw at Tech.  If he ever does find a QB that can pass, and run the option correctly, then they will be more dangerous, and start to win bowl games.



he doesnt know how to find a qb that can pass, too?  

how did you come to this conclusion?  Do you know anything about any of our QB recruits currently behind Nesbitt?

Nesbitt threw for 1700 yards, 10 TD's and 5 INT's last year.  The fact that Nesbitt didn't throw many intermediate routes is not his fault.  Those were the plays called by the coaches.  People talk about going through progressions... when your 1st option, the hot route, is always single covered, you always throw it to him.  And BayBay was single covered 90% of the time last year.  The times Nesbitt did throw to intermediate targets there was a better chance of a drop by an A-back than anything.

But you guys will be happy to know that in the scrimmage last week there were a lot more 10 yard passes than I've seen before and Nesbitt even threw a 5 yard slant to Hill for a TD.


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> he doesnt know how to find a qb that can pass, too?
> 
> how did you come to this conclusion?



We have yet to see a QB that was brought in by CPJ, but they still insist he can't find a QB that can throw! And they wonder why we start threads asking why people doubt his coaching abilities...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> We have yet to see a QB that was brought in by CPJ, but they still insist he can't find a QB that can throw! And they wonder why we start threads asking why people doubt his coaching abilities...



I'm not really in this argument either way but I think a lot of that is based on what he did at GA Southern and Navy.

Now I personally am not going to go into that without looking up the numbers because the only GA Southern games I ever watch happen every four years when we open with them.  As for Navy, I've never watched a Navy game in my life.  When I was in the Marine Corps me and my buddies would laugh at all the Navy officers obsessing about navy football.  So i won't get into it.  I think it's a problem of perception and if it's not the truth we all find out soon enough.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

well we have enough good depth at QB for 4* commit Jordan Luallen to transfer... which he announced he was doing today.  He was a quality player, but looks like he was probably 4th or 5th on the depth chart behind Nesbitt, Washington, Sims, and Days.  And Dual Threat QB Vad Lee from North Carolina is announcing his decision today at 4 PM.  Down to GT, NC St, and WF.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> he doesnt know how to find a qb that can pass, too?
> 
> how did you come to this conclusion?  Do you know anything about any of our QB recruits currently behind Nesbitt?
> 
> ...



Meant no offense there Doc.  Perhaps I should have said a "complete passer" or "more rounded passer."  I just don't see CPJ as having that drop back pro type, that's all.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 19, 2010)

General Lee said:


> The writers know that fluky High School offense is a liability and will not translate into wins against the big boys.........



Really?...watch and see how it performs vs. the "new 3-4 defenses"...expect to be gashed


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Really?...watch and see how it performs vs. the "new 3-4 defenses"...expect to be gashed



Good thing yall don't play them huh?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 19, 2010)

If GT wants more Cred.,...like others have said, beat UGA and win bowl games.
If you don't think a poor showing in bowl games means anything,....just talk to Snook...OSU has stunk it up recently and the whole big 10 is taking a hit.
(mostly deserved hit)


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good thing yall don't play them huh?



I'd love to play GT, and I think we would outscore them, but I don't hold any preconceived notion about the option being inherently inferior,...my Crimson Tide won quiet a few NC's running it.
My Father is a Tech grad,...so I'd love to mix it up!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well he's not gonna have a drop back pro type.  why would he want one?

a running type passer?  yeah, he wants one... he might just have 4 of them on the sideline right now, but they are in their first or second year in the offense and haven't seen the field yet.  Nobody knows what he's got yet.

No reason to believe he can't find a Tracy Ham or a Joe Hamilton to play for him.  And once he finds his first one, they will come easier, imo.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> We all know def wins championships. As the def gets better, and it will, the bowl wins will happen. I have no worries mate !!



Your right joey defence does win championships. You have to be able to recruit though. IMHO Groh will never be able to recruit there to get his D where it needs to be. Not with Bama and UGA going after the same players. It will never happen.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Really?...watch and see how it performs vs. the "new 3-4 defenses"...expect to be gashed



If willie wonka can squeak out a win even with Dwyer and that big time receiver I think Grantham will manage pretty well. Oh sorry I forgot Dwyer wasnt a factor last year anyway!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I'd love to play GT, and I think we would outscore them, but I don't hold any preconceived notion about the option being inherently inferior,...my Crimson Tide won quiet a few NC's running it.
> My Father is a Tech grad,...so I'd love to mix it up!



I didn't say that the option was inferior.  When it comes to football you do whatever is clever.

And a little secret is...they just switched to the 3-4 too.  So I guess they can prepare to be gashed...again.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Your right joey defence does win championships. You have to be able to recruit though. IMHO Groh will never be able to recruit there to get his D where it needs to be. Not with Bama and UGA going after the same players. It will never happen.



a few points about this:
1) how many great OLB's are there in this state?  more than 2?  more than 4?  Even if GT misses out on the top 3 or 4, they will still be getting great talent.  
2) There is no perceived "system" to hold a defensive player back from making it to the NFL.  
3) in fact, Groh has been in the NFL and won a Super Bowl.
4) Groh and Andy McCollum (recruiting coordinator and defensive coach) both recruit North Carolina, Virginia very well.  Groh pulled a 4* DB from Maryland at the deadline last year who will likely play as a TFr, as well as 3* OLB from Washington DC.

In summary, I'm not worried about getting good talent on the defensive side of the ball.  I worry much more about getting top notch QB's and RB's because of the perception of the system.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Just my 2 cents but I don't think GT's defense will be very good regardless of the DC. How can you prepare a defense to play against a spread or a pro style offense when you have a bunch of option players on your scout team. They just recruited a "QB" who plays RB in high school as a prime example.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a few points about this:
> 1) how many great OLB's are there in this state?  more than 2?  more than 4?  Even if GT misses out on the top 3 or 4, they will still be getting great talent.
> 2) There is no perceived "system" to hold a defensive player back from making it to the NFL.
> 3) in fact, Groh has been in the NFL and won a Super Bowl.
> ...


There is no way he can recruit that well at GT the academics are so hard they wont get in!!

Just kidding. You better hope that he can recruit outside of Ga. and Florida well because hes not going to pull much from those two states. I dont think North Carolina and Virginia are busting with a lot of talenet either.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> There is no way he can recruit that well at GT the academics are so hard they wont get in!!
> 
> Just kidding. You better hope that he can recruit outside of Ga. and Florida well because hes not going to pull much from those two states. I dont think North Carolina and Virginia are busting with a lot of talenet either.



Virginia and the DC area, especially, actually have a lot of talent.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Virginia and the DC area, especially, actually have a lot of talent.



Well you have no worries then! I just dont think it will happen. I think yalls D will be better I just dont think it will be enough!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Well you have no worries then! I just dont think it will happen. I think yalls D will be better I just dont think it will be enough!



enough to what?  we score 30 ppg... we dont need the steel curtain.  we won 11 games last year with the 100th ranked defense in ypp allowed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

..and another thing Jeff, N.C. highschool football is actually pretty dang good.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc...come on man.  I know you know football, so you have to agree;  Tech's defense has to get better for them to be competetive against the perennial top tens, and OOC. The air game has to be a little more developed, and y'all will be ok there, but defense is the difference between a good season and a great season....remember; your boys did score 45 on my Dawgs, but gave up 42, and then you turn around the next year, and let us run up and down the field on you with a pretty weak offense, and a defense that may as well have been coached by Bozo the Clown...oh wait a minute...it was.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ..and another thing Jeff, N.C. highschool football is actually pretty dang good.



in and around Charlotte, and on the coast..after that it falls off pretty good.


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> enough to what?  we score 30 ppg... we dont need the steel curtain.  we won 11 games last year with the 100th ranked defense in ypp allowed.



Exactly. Even a middle of the line defense lands us at least two more wins.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Doc...come on man.  I know you know football, so you have to agree;  Tech's defense has to get better for them to be competetive against the perennial top tens, and OOC. The air game has to be a little more developed, and y'all will be ok there, but defense is the difference between a good season and a great season....remember; your boys did score 45 on my Dawgs, but gave up 42, and then you turn around the next year, and let us run up and down the field on you with a pretty weak offense, and a defense that may as well have been coached by Bozo the Clown...oh wait a minute...it was.



yeah we need a better defense, but we don't need Alabama's or Texas' defense.  That's what Im saying.  We're gonna score a lot of points.  Two of the games we lost last year were defensive breakdowns... UGA and Miami.  They also did a pretty good job of shutting the O down, but not completely.  But as far as Iowa is concerned in the OB, they didnt exactly light us up.  Plus, you guys like to talk about how bad Martinez was, but you don't give any credence to the fact that we fired our DC, too.  

we also only need to be able to pass marginally better.  our passing game is always going to be opportunistic long balls, with very few short passes just to keep the defense honest.  we don't need Favre to run the offense.  we don't even need a Stafford or Aaron Murray.  We need tough QB's that dont mind toting the rock and getting hit every now and then.  we also need OL that know how to run the system.  nesbitt looks so bad a lot of the time because our OL is a patchwork quilt of converted DL, a converted TE, etc.  This is the first year we've actually got a majority of player on the OL hat were actually recruited to play OL.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

You're right about needing a tough QB to run the option.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 19, 2010)

I just wanna know if you Tech guys can truthfully say that you have a reciever that can fill Thomas' shoes. I'll save your breath----------you don't!!!!!!!


----------



## whitworth (Aug 19, 2010)

*Heck, some of those projectors*

never spent one day in a university classroom.  Or went to some place called Sanford.


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 19, 2010)

I find it interesting that Nesbitt was recruited to run a pro style offense. And uga fans wonder why we all thought Gailey was nutts.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I just wanna know if you Tech guys can truthfully say that you have a reciever that can fill Thomas' shoes. I'll save your breath----------you don't!!!!!!!



you have anybody that can fill AJ's shoes?  No.  They're great players.  Do we have other great players at WR?  Yes.  Stephen Hill, 6'-5", 210, state long jump champ, can dunk a basketball in full pads.  He's faster than BayBay was, although BayBay turned in an unreal time in his Pro Copmbine (4.38).  He's not as physical as BayBay, but he probably has better hands and he's 2" taller.  Will he be as good as BayBay?  Who knows.


----------



## General Lee (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you have anybody that can fill AJ's shoes?  No.  They're great players.  Do we have other great players at WR?  Yes.  Stephen Hill, 6'-5", 210, state long jump champ, can dunk a basketball in full pads.  He's faster than BayBay was, although BayBay turned in an unreal time in his Pro Copmbine (4.38).  He's not as physical as BayBay, but he probably has better hands and he's 2" taller.  Will he be as good as BayBay?  Who knows.


If he just had a QB that could throw it within 5 yards of him.............


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

General Lee said:


> If he just had a QB that could throw it within 5 yards of him.............



I guess those 1700 yards and 10 TD's really didnt happen.


----------



## dark horse (Aug 19, 2010)

Those 1700 yds and 10 Td'S did happen.  Nesbitt missed Thomas for probably 5-10 more wide open TDs and is miserable at any pass within 20 yds. I watched CPJ with Tracy Ham and Raymond Gross both.  They threw the ball VERY effeciently and ran like crazy.  If CPJ gets his Ham, Gross or Joe Hamilton type QB then Ms. Katie can bar the door.  People forget that CPJ essentially won 4-5 NC's in 8 years w/ GSU.  2-3 as the OC and 2 as the HC.  CPJ was running the offensive show in all of them.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ..and another thing Jeff, N.C. highschool football is actually pretty dang good.


Yep your right


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 19, 2010)

dark horse said:


> Those 1700 yds and 10 Td'S did happen.  Nesbitt missed Thomas for probably 5-10 more wide open TDs and is miserable at any pass within 20 yds. I watched CPJ with Tracy Ham and Raymond Gross both.  They threw the ball VERY effeciently and ran like crazy.  If CPJ gets his Ham, Gross or Joe Hamilton type QB then Ms. Katie can bar the door.  People forget that CPJ essentially won 4-5 NC's in 8 years w/ GSU.  2-3 as the OC and 2 as the HC.  CPJ was running the offensive show in all of them.



Don't forget about all our drops. I'd bet GT had the highest ratio of drops in the ACC.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

dark horse said:


> Those 1700 yds and 10 Td'S did happen.  Nesbitt missed Thomas for probably 5-10 more wide open TDs and is miserable at any pass within 20 yds. I watched CPJ with Tracy Ham and Raymond Gross both.  They threw the ball VERY effeciently and ran like crazy.  If CPJ gets his Ham, Gross or Joe Hamilton type QB then Ms. Katie can bar the door.  People forget that CPJ essentially won 4-5 NC's in 8 years w/ GSU.  2-3 as the OC and 2 as the HC.  CPJ was running the offensive show in all of them.



most of nesbitt's incompletions were to a-backs... partly because they couldnt catch.

look, I'm definitely not saying nesbitt was great, but when 80% or more of your passes are 40+ yards down the field, your completion % is gonna suck.  nobody completes that many deep balls.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> most of nesbitt's incompletions were to a-backs... partly because they couldnt catch.
> 
> look, I'm definitely not saying nesbitt was great, but when 80% or more of your passes are 40+ yards down the field, your completion % is gonna suck.  nobody completes that many deep balls.



Plus, Nesbitt had a bad ankle most of the season. It's hard to set and throw accurately !


----------



## sleeze (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is a serious question for the Techies.

I thought PJ was going to put in a little (Run and Shoot) in his playbook?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 20, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Here is a serious question for the Techies.
> 
> I thought PJ was going to put in a little (Run and Shoot) in his playbook?



We saw RnS packages in the Scrimmage.  Its limited, though.  I mean, when you think about it, our base formation works just as well for RnS as it does for our spread-based option.  Of course, we can run our SBO out of trips, as well (FSU game last year was almost 100% in trips), and we can motion from our base into trips just like they do in the RnS.  We are basically always in a 4 receiver set (2 WR's, 2 AB's) and the routes we run (switch routes, go routes, out routes) are the key routes in a RnS.

As for seeing more of it, I just don't think the kids have really had time to grasp it yet and I know our OL is not very good at pass-blocking yet.  That's probably the most difficult thing: our OL are smaller, quicker, and they play aggressively, often just chipping the DL to quickly make it to the second level of defenders.  They are just not very good as sitting back and pass blocking.  I only look for this to get better and better.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't believe anyone is doubting Johnson. He can and will win successfully in the ACC.It's when Tech plays a team from another major conference that the empror is shown to have no clothes.


----------



## tcward (Aug 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't believe anyone is doubting Johnson. He can and will win successfully in the ACC.It's when Tech plays a team from another major conference that the empror is shown to have no clothes.



Classic!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't believe anyone is doubting Johnson. He can and will win successfully in the ACC.It's when Tech plays a team from another major conference that the empror is shown to have no clothes.





tcward said:


> Classic!!



He's 4-2 against the mighty SEC, surely that can't be right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> He's 4-2 against the mighty SEC, surely that can't be right?


 
He hasn't scheduled the right SEC teams to play yet..


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 22, 2010)

no one has mentioned the years CPJ spent at Hawaii.  They had the #1 offense in the country from the same spread and they threw the ball 90% of the time.  The man knows a passing game and when the Qb's he recruited get to the show it will be a different ball game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> no one has mentioned the years CPJ spent at Hawaii. They had the #1 offense in the country from the same spread and they threw the ball 90% of the time. The man knows a passing game and when the Qb's he recruited get to the show it will be a different ball game.


 
He's a good talent recruiter, no doubt, but he better be recruiting some mountains for the O line or the QB's won't last long..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> no one has mentioned the years CPJ spent at Hawaii.  They had the #1 offense in the country from the same spread and they threw the ball 90% of the time.  The man knows a passing game and when the Qb's he recruited get to the show it will be a different ball game.



I think you are exactly right Wes. I think in time, he'll open up the offense with more passing. I think he plays to Nesbitt's strength which is running.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah and 3 of those wins were against Missy St. and Vandy. That's like Georgia bragging about being 4-2  against the ACC and them playing Duke and N C State.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yeah and 3 of those wins were against Missy St. and Vandy. That's like Georgia bragging about being 4-2  against the ACC and them playing Duke and N C State.



Well, that's a major conference ain't it? Ain't that what you said? Don't y'all brag on having to bring it every weekend in the SEC? Well try this one, he's 1-1 against the Dawgs and the loss was far from a blow out. Tech had a chance to win it right up until the closing minutes of the game when Thomas dropped that pass from Nesbitt.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 22, 2010)

You're right Jodyhawk but if the queen had a set she'd be king.I got a feeling you all are gonna have to treasure that win for a LONG time too.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You're right Jodyhawk but if the queen had a set she'd be king.I got a feeling you all are gonna have to treasure that win for a LONG time too.



Yeah, kinda like how the mutts will always need to treasure that 1980 MNC for the next 20, 30, ... 100 years !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yeah, kinda like how the mutts will always need to treasure that 1980 MNC for the next 20, 30, ... 100 years !!



We might not have had a NC since 1980 but the sad part is we own GT. Heck I dont think CMR has ever had a ring made for beating a in state rival That is just priceless


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 22, 2010)

LillyJoe, you don't warrant a reply.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2010)

Let me think back to 1980? Heck, I hadn't even met my first girlfriend yet and I'm a Grandpa now !!!!!  

This is my buddy right here. Ain't he cute?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 22, 2010)

Fine looking lad and future Tech fan !!!!! Is he fishing with granddad yet ?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Fine looking lad and future Tech fan !!!!! Is he fishing with granddad yet ?




Sorry Joe .....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2010)

I love listening to fans of a team that can't beat us talk about how bad we suck.  Yall don't even realize what you're saying about your own team.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 22, 2010)

Well Jody, on the positive, he's young and has plenty of time to grow out of it !  You may want to get rid of those pic's of child abuse !


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 22, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well Jody, on the positive, he's young and has plenty of time to grow out of it !  You may want to get rid of those pic's of child abuse !



No the only child abuse I see is having to listen to Grandpa talk about the trade school in the ghetto. Looks like his parents are doing a FINE job. That kid will go far....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Sorry Joe .....[/QUOTE
> 
> Fine looking young man!


----------

